# Splenectomy add on/Inc?



## acbarnes (Dec 28, 2007)

My physician performed a colon resection. The splenic flexure which was stuck to the spleen and in the process of peeling it off, the spleen began to bleed profusely. The physician decided to remove the spleen. I am under the impression that the splenectomy would be incidental to the takedown of splenic flexure and colon resection since it was injured in the process of the surgery. Is code 38102 only used when removing the spleen so that a tumor is removed en bloc?


----------

